
Show HN: Blockchain Demo - seanseany
http://blockchaindemo.io/
======
seanseany
Hey Hacker News!

Blockchain Demo is a visual demonstration of blockchain technology. It's
heavily inspired by [https://anders.com/blockchain.
](https://anders.com/blockchain. )

If you have any feedback, please feel free to share them.

~~~
theli0nheart
This is super cool, nice job!

~~~
seanseany
Thanks!

------
seanseany
Product Hunt for more info:

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/blockchain-
demo-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/blockchain-demo-2)

